# any scrapbookers here?



## Southpaw (Jan 2, 2003)

I love to scrap and wondered if anyone else here does too?


----------



## firefly81 (Jan 17, 2007)

I Love It But Only Have Time To Catch Up On It During The Winter Months When There Isnt As Much To Do. I Love It And It Is So Fun To Go Back Thru My Padges To See What Went On


----------



## hoggie (Feb 11, 2007)

I too tend to only get time in the winter. But it is great fun and I take great satisfaction in creating all those memories

hoggie


----------



## GrannyG (Mar 26, 2005)

I love to scrapbook, just invested in a Sissix for die cuts. Just wish I had time. No time to play, have to go back to work Friday !


----------



## Just Little Me (Aug 9, 2007)

I love to scrap. But do it on a budget. I use alot of magazine pics and things around the house.


----------



## Southpaw (Jan 2, 2003)

Well, nice to meet fellow scrappers!

Granny, I too bought a Sizzix but I haven't had much time to use it. Grrrrr...soon I hope. I bought some flower dies, etc. Can't wait.

I do mostly 12 x 12 pages but have recently done some 8.5x11 too. I started with them and have come full circle I guess. 

I got into scrapping so I could combine my genealogy info and family pictures with scrapping. It is so much fun.

Yes, time is a problem for me too. It's been too hot here to scrap but hopefully soon.

TC


----------



## cc (Jun 4, 2006)

I do a little scrap booking and love the way I can express myself through the pictures and page decorations. My digital camera broke but have another one coming that I ordered from Overstock. The thing I really like is making cards with my "leftovers"! I can't afford most of the stuff that really makes the scrap books and cards fancy. I wish I could afford one of the die cutting machines but....... Maybe they will come down in price and I can save my pennies and get one!


----------



## hollym (Feb 18, 2005)

I love it, although mine are more like decorated/themed photo albums, since I almost always use more than one picture to a page. 

I made an 8.5 X 11 book with all the photos of my aunt's 80th birthday party in it and she loved it! She actually brought it to our last family gathering to show everybody. 

I'm going to finally get to do a wedding themed one for my sister! Yay! It's going to be her Christmas present. My daughter and I have been DYING to do a wedding book. 

DD 15 has her own book and we have a great time prowling the sale wall at Hobby Lobby together.

hollym


----------



## Lauriebelle (Jul 11, 2002)

I LOVE to scrapbook!!!! WAHOOO! I'm crazy addicted to it! It can be expensive but how my friends and I get around that is several of us became consultants with the various companies..Stampin Up, Creative Mem., Etc...I became a Close To My Heart consultant...that way...we all can order from eachother...and only pay the discounted amount!


----------



## DKWunlimited (Sep 11, 2006)

Count me in! I have been teaching scrapbooking since 1998.. I'm addicted! lol

I just did my big yearly event of an all day demonstration for the state fair. That always gets me pumped up and moving again!


----------



## autumnbloom (Jan 28, 2007)

i scrap!


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

um...I don't scrapbook, but I make paper. does that count? no..probably not. 

I just can't get over the ingrained "my mother always forced me to save stuff from trips in a scrapbook when I was a kid" (and then she'd tell me how sloppy it looked) problem. Every time I think I might do a scrapbook/album I get the shakes!


----------



## NativeGurl (Aug 7, 2004)

I really like to scrapbook, only since my son has been born though. I am self taught so I don't really know any of the "proper" rules or even if there is any. I guess I have the net now, which I never at the time I begin. I have alot of stuff for it. And pretty much just make them for my son and you can get clip frames especially made for the scrapbooking pages. So I have made a couple of those too. 
I really like it, I think it is a nice way to relax. Which reminds me I have alot of "summer fun" pages to do. Next is "Fall is Fabulous" pages.......LOL


----------



## myhorsejack (Sep 30, 2007)

Hello my name is myhorsejack and I am a scrapaholic..........

he he :hobbyhors


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

I am just getting back into scrap bookin'. Creative Memories has their albums on sale this month, along with pages and page protectors.....
I layed out my son's high school hockey book, and I am gonna start getting it finished!!

I have THOUSANDS of photos to scrap......I just need to sit down and do it!!

Are you 'simple' scrapbookers, or do you do intricate / elaborately decorated pages??


----------



## dawnpacz (May 1, 2005)

I like to scrapbook and make greeting cards. It is very relaxing.


----------



## stamphappy (Jul 29, 2010)

I also scrapbook and do rubber stamping for cardmaking. I used to be a Stampin' Up! demonstrator but quit when life got to hecktic. I am on a bit of a craft hiatus right now; I'm in the 'ebb' part of my ebb & flow cycle for crafting - due to my outside job. 

I do 12x12 albums, mostly Creative Memories. The scrapbooks that I have done or am in the process of working on:

*1 "General" Family Album in chronological order. This started with pics of DH and I dating. Includes Pumpkin Patch, Easter, Valentines Day, DH & my birthdays, sometimes vacations, camping, etc.. This does NOT include our son's bdays and school, or our Christmases.

*1 - 12x12 "Family Christmas Album" in chronological order. Each year gets two double page layout - 4 pages total - including one page for all the photos that friends and family send at that time of year. Once this album is full, I'll start a new one. 

*1 12x12 for each son that is their "Birthday Album". This will only be one album for each and will stop at age 18.

*1 12x12 for each son for their "School Days". I must admit though, now that they are in 6th and 8th grade, there aren't many photo opportunities except the yearly picture packet and the Class Photo. 

*I also did for each boy a 12x12 "Vacation Album" that highlighted several trips we took about 5 years ago. Went to Disneyland, California Adventure, etc... and there were so many photos, they each got their own album.

*1 8.5 x 11" "Navy Career" album for my husband. This included memories, stories, memorbilia and photos from people my husband worked with during his 25 yrs in the Navy. It took about 8 months to put together; mostly due to pestering people to finish their entries and send me photos. He loved it!

I do a ton of journaling in my scrapbooks because I don't want to memories to vanish completely. I don't do real elaborate pages and many times use the Creative Memories "quick scrap" method.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

I am a 12 x 12 Creative Memories album kinda gal too!!

* Family Album of just misc family stuff.

* Son's high school hockey / Jr. hockey album

* Oldest daughter album (just ordered)

* Youngest daughter album (just ordered)

I have my son's high school hockey book laid out, so that is what I am working on. I really want to 'schedule' time so that I will 'commit' to working on it. 
I am a super simple scrapper.
I do all my journaling via the printer. My handwriting is awful, and I want him to be able to read what I wrote!! 

I really want to so a 'garden' scrap book, but that would be more for 'me' than anyone else.

I contacted a local CM rep and she told me about their 'monthly' get togethers. I am looking forward to go to one of those!!


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

I am a budget scrapper...seems like I do about one/yr. I started when my son got his Eagle then I did one for HS grad., have one w/awards (8.5x11), college grad., have a couple of family ones. One has a quilt sq of GM material & fav pattern. Did one for a reunion where I put the state as background & then pics of who lived there of 1st cousins. My niece gave me this expensive calendar for a couple yrs and I use those as pages, always buy pages on sale. I did buy a plastic box for 12x12 pages...helps to be organized. Last yr I made one for a good friend who has cancer...the first pic was when we were 7 and we will be 60 this yr. They laughed so hard everyone where they were staying had to come look. This yrs project is to take MIL BAD idea of an album & make 3 good ones for the 3 kids. I usually buy the album at Hobby Lobby when 1/2 price. I don't spend much but they look good. It's a great winter project along with quilting!


----------



## sapphira (Mar 24, 2003)

Welllll another scrapbooker but more of a card maker here. I love to find a basic design for a card I like on the internet and then do to the design in my own invented colors etc. TIME is our enemy ! s.


----------



## dawnpacz (May 1, 2005)

Yesterday we went through all our photos that we keep in a plastic box. I really need to start scrapbooking these pictures more. Some pictures, we were guessing the kids ages. Stamphappy, I like your idea of categories for your families books. I think I will start by organizing the pictures for the separate books. I also like 12 x 12 pages. I also scrap very frugally, will search the internet for some new ideas. I needed a new project to start.


----------



## stamphappy (Jul 29, 2010)

*dawnpacz, I'm a procrastinator so having different categories (birthday album & school album for each child, family Christmas, and family 'other') made it easier for me to actually start scrapbooking. I took all my photos and took some empty boxes and started sorting. That was time-consuming but sure made things easier in the long run. I then had a small stack of photos for just DS13's birthdays which was so manageable. I thought "I can do this" and it just sort of evolved from there. 

*sapphria---TIME is the worst enemy and that's why I'm on hiatus with crafting right now. Just no time!


----------



## dawnpacz (May 1, 2005)

Stamphappy, I also a procrastinator, but I think your idea is great. Am going to start separating into categories this week. I am looking forward to it. Thanks for the idea!


----------



## GrannyG (Mar 26, 2005)

There are some beautiful cards on the Pinterest Board for a little while, or search for Cards...
http://pinterest.com/


----------



## Laurie J (Mar 9, 2005)

I've been scrapbooking since 1997. After getting behind by two years, and really feeling a sense of dread at having to catch up on my scrapbooking, I decided to make photo books instead. I chose Shutterfly. They have sales very often. I made a 2010 and a 2011 12 x 12 albums. Lots of different papers, embellishments, fonts, etc. Much more fun than traditional scrapbooking, and cheaper and faster too. In a week I caught up. I had to finish 2009, and then I gave all my scrapbook stuff away. What a sense of relief!


----------



## Ifistav (Mar 26, 2010)

I'm a card maker, but I love going through scrapbooking magazines, because I get ideas and learn techniques. I did want to make a scrapbook for our 10 year wedding anniversary, something like a page a year, but never did it, and now we've been married 13 years, so I guess I'll wait for the 15 year anniversary, haha.
I do make cards for sale though, and at one of the craft shows I attended, there was a lady who sold scrapbook pages. I thought that was a really nice idea, the pages were decorated, so if someone who likes the idea but doesn't have the time or knowledge, they could buy the pages and just put their pictures in it.

I do have a cricut, and I use it on my cards, but I do make a lot of cards that don't need any equipment, and they come out as nice, at least I think so (if anyone's interested, my FB page is in my siggy, it has my cards there). I was given a sizzix last week as a gift, but I haven't had a chance to play with it yet...

Ifi


----------

